

Guy makes $100K a year off a virtual island he bought for $26K - dc2k08
http://videogames.yahoo.com/events/plugged-in/the-world-s-most-expensive-island-online/1389891

======
johnl
Quote: "But for all the buzz around virtual goods, you might still wonder why
people are willing to pay for things that don't really exist." I would think
they are paying for expectations of a level of entertainment. It's an
excellent method of generating revenue compared to a subscription service. It
also has a built in "affiliates" program with developers working on their own
virtual goods for the site.

